# How to Fix a Non-Working Macbook Pro DVD Drive / Superdrive.



## readermaniax (Aug 7, 2013)

[h=2]Is your Macbook pro or your Superdrive is ejecting DVD's and CD's without reading it?[/h]I have a Macbook Pro 2010 And a Macbook Pro 2011 both running Mountain Lion. I purchased a DVD a week back but couldn't get it to play on my Macbook Pro 2010, So tried it out with the 2011 model with disappointing results. ​[h=3]After researching online for my problem here is what i figured out:[/h]

Take your Macbook Pro to the Service Centre and get the drive repaired
Use an External Superdrive
There might be an issue with the OSX 10.8 / 10.7 / 10.6  itself.
I wasn't really happy with the above mentioned Solutions as i did not have my macbook pros under warranty anymore, and the replacement of the DVD drive would've cost me around $200 or INR 10000


​[h=3]What really worked for me:[/h]Yes i was really desperate to get my macbook DVD drive working fast and i got this idea, the Lens of the the drive might have accumulated dust over the period of time due to non-usage. So, you could follow these procedures.


Turn off your Macbook pro / Disconnect your Superdrive
Take a Credit card
Wrap the credit card with the cleaning cloth holding the ends of the cloth
insert it into the left side of the drive as the lens as that is where it usually is.
Do this with a soft hand 2 or 3 times.
Start your Macbook Pro /  Connect your Superdrive.
Insert a Disc and Check
There is a strong chance that it might work for your because it did work for me.



If you have any issues please leave a comment .

Via Gizolo.com | The Gadget Guide.​


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2013)

or you could just use a lens cleaning kit.


----------

